# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Nouveau fou dans le monde d'internet!

## neurismo

Bonjour  tout le monde!!

a y est, c'est fait...j'ai quitt mon travail pour me mettre  temps complet sur le monde d'internet, et je compte sur vous pour me conseiller, aider, et grandir dans la toile!!! Bien entendu, vous aurez une commission une fois le business sera rentable!!!!  ::P: 

En fait j'ai bientt 33 ans, et je cherche la reconversion,  100%. le monde d'internet me passionne, mais je ne sais par o commencer...

Mon but est de travailler  mon compte, crer plusieurs sites internet, faire du e-commerce, bien savoir rfrencer mes sites...je sais que je peux trouver toute l'information ncessaire sur Internet pour me former, mais je veux faire une premire formation  travers d'une cole, question d'tre pris en main par des professionnels dans mon dbut et faire des stages dans des entreprises, et aprs complter cette formation avec toutes les infos que nous pouvons trouver sur Internet.

Mon seul hic, et je pense que c'est le plus important quand on commence quelque chose, est de savoir par o commencer...quelle formation je dois vraiment payer pour commencer... :rouge:

Je me dis que dans nos jours, ce n'est plus ncessaire de savoir crer un site internet de A  Z car il y a des des sites pour a, type 1&1 par exemple, mais que le plus important c'est le rfrencement, le marketing, tre visible!!!
Mais je voudrais vraiment savoir crer des sites car je me dis que pour bien connaitre internet il faut bien commencer par le dbut...

Qu'en pensez vous...? Vous commencerez par o si vous aviez mes objectives?

@ trs bientt!!!!

----------


## MotorX

T'as crus c'tait aussi simple ? ::mrgreen:: 

Faut revoir tes objectifs  la baisse. Je pense fort qu'une bonne formation t'es utile , l'argent ne tombe pas du ciel ...

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonjour.




> Je pense fort qu'une bonne formation t'es utile , l'argent ne tombe pas du ciel ...


=>




> mais je veux faire une premire formation  travers d'une cole, question d'tre pris en main par des professionnels dans mon dbut et faire des stages dans des entreprises, et aprs complter cette formation avec toutes les infos que nous pouvons trouver sur Internet.


Faut pas empcher les gens d'tre ambitieux, surtout quand ce sont des ambitions raisonnables (je ne vois rien d'excessif dans ces objectifs). Aprs faut partir de la base certes, mais pas forcement "revoir ses objectifs  la baisse"  ::roll::  ...

Par contre, j'ai des doutes quand  l'avenir du march des petites boites spcialises dans le dev web seulement. Je pense que pour s'en sortir il faut se diversifier et avoir un bon bagage sur le web marketing (et le marketing en gnral) et le rfrencement comme tu dis, je tencourage la dessus  ::ccool::  . Je pense aussi qu'une approche sur les outils de gestion (mme s'ils sont dvelopps au travers d'interfaces webs) pourrait intresser davantage les entreprises que de simples vitrines... il faut insister sur ces aspects galement.

Aprs revoir les bases des langages webs c'est un investissement important : tu peux commencer avec xHTML/CSS, Javascript et un langage serveur comme PHP assez adapt aux dbutants. En tout cas les ressources ne manquent pas sur developpez  :;):  .

En tout cas bienvenue et bon courage.

Cordialement,
Idriss

----------


## Guardian

Salut,

Je partage l'avis de ok.Idriss et je salue la dmarche qui consiste  changer d'air comme tu le fais.
Par contre, je m'interroge sur la manire. N'eut-il pas t prfrable de commencer par apprendre et seulement ensuite, et aprs une tude de march, te lancer ?

Petite remarque concernant les CMS et les solutions "clefs en mains" comme propose l'hbergeur que tu cites (hls), il en est de ces outils comme du RAD, a fonctionne tant que tu restes dans le B.A. BA, mais c'est zro pour construire quelque chose d'utile et performant. Il est prfrable d'apprendre les langages du Net et de dvelopper " la main" comme tu l'envisages.

Bon courage  ::ccool::

----------


## abrillant

Bonjour,

Flicitation pour l'esprit d'entreprise  ::ccool:: , je ne peux qu'approuver puisque j'ai fait un peu prs la mme chose mais il y a 7 ans maintenant sur Java, XML  ::D:  mais en partant avec une exprience professionnelle de quelques annes dans le domaine.

Tout d'abord, il faut se former, apprendre, pratiquer surtout. C'est difficile, cela provoque beaucoup de doute, de dcouragement parfois, surtout la premire anne.

L'idal aurait t de tter le terrain en parallle de l'activit professionnelle pour avoir une roue de secours et un revenu minimum. Perso, je prendrais un emploi plus ou moins li au secteur puis je monterais un business pour voir ce que cela donne en parallle, partir sans filet c'est dangereux. Tu risques de te dcourager devant la montagne d'info  grer.

Il faudrait crer un blog, un site web perso et prsenter ce que tu sais faire, puis faire de la pub autour. Mais il faut que cela soit crdible, un site mal fichu  passera aux oubliettes.

Bon courage  ::ccool::

----------


## Muchos

MotorX< a raison de calmer ses ardeurs. Le web est surcharg de types croyant pouvoir en vivre parce qu'ils savent faire un site sous WP 
On est en pleine deuxime bulle internet ! Il y a d'un ct les entreprises qui croient encore qu'un site ou qu'une page FB va faire pter leur chiffre d'affaire, de l'autre des webmarketeurs qui ne se valent absolument pas, et entre les deux des amateurs qui se gargarisent de novlangue et de vagues comptences techniques.

Se lancer, c'est bien ; mais quand c'est du haut d'une falaise, a s'appelle un suicide.

----------


## Pill_S

Je plussoie fortement Muchos, le dveloppement (web ou pas) n'est pas quelque chose qui s'apprend en 3 ans, mme dans une bonne cole. Et lcher son boulot pour ensuite commencer  dvelopper vraiment a comme une odeur de "j'aurais pas du"... j'espre que tu croches et que tu en veux, ce n'est pas  la porte de tout le monde et mme pour les "trs dous" (dont je ne pense pas faire partie), il y a parfois des moments de doute. 

Dvelopper, c'est surtout persvrer, c'est de la remise en question rgulire et une continuelle volution (quand je relis mes programmes que je pensais "bons" il y a 5 ans j'en pleurerais tellement c'est truff d'horribles bourdes et d'incohrences). Et je mettrais mes mains  couper que dans 5 ans je penserai la mme chose des mes programmes actuels...

Loin de moi l'envie de te dcourager, j'aimerais juste te faire partager mon avis, le dv c'est chaud et il faut tre sr d'aimer a  *100%* avant de tout lcher pour tenter sa chance...

Mais bon courage  toi si tu continues, on s'ra l pour te conseiller si besoin  ::):

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Salut neurismo, c'est courageux ce que tu fait et je te souhaite bien du bonheur dans cette voix, mme si on ne veux surtout pas te dmotiv, ceux qui se montre moins enthousiasme ne sont pas des grincheux par nature non plus. (Enfin je pense pas  ::D: )

en tout cas Phil_S  dit le plus important, si tu veux te lancer dedans il faut tre sur d'aimer a  100% sinon non seulement tu n'arrivera pas  grand chose, mais ne plus tu n'aura aucune chance de progresser. 

J'ai pas sous la main la des ide de nom de formation. Mais c'est vrai que commencer en autodidacte avec un travail ou formation  cot est sans doute la meilleurs chose  faire.

En tout cas bienvenue dans ce monde et jespre que tu ne lchera rien trop vite

Sinon je plusoie l'ide du blog (ou plutt du site fait toi mme  ::D: ) a peut tre trs intressant  suivre.

----------


## Loceka

> le dveloppement (web ou pas) n'est pas quelque chose qui s'apprend en 3 ans, mme dans une bonne cole.


Effectivement.
Moi en fac a m'a pris 1 mois (j'avais jamais fait de prog. avant) pour faire un site web fonctionnel dans le cadre d'un cours d'info de 2h par semaine en fac de physique.
Aprs je dis pas qu'il tait magnifique ni exempt de bugs mais il tait fonctionnel en HTML, CSS, Javascript et PHP, sans utiliser de CMS ni de logiciel externe  la Dreamweaver.

Bon aprs c'est vrai que c'tait juste un "petit" site qui n'avait pour que vocation d'tre un projet de fac, pas un site d'e-commerce avec toutes les contraintes qui vont avec (scurit, communication avec des services externes (paypal, banques, ...), rfrencement, disponibilit, ...).

En tout cas il ne faut pas 3 ans pour "apprendre  dvelopper" ou alors faut srieusement penser  faire autre chose. Certes en 3 ans on ne devient pas expert, en tout cas pas tout le monde (il y'a des gnies partout), mais on commence  avoir de srieuses connaissances.

Toujours dans mon cas, j'ai fait en tout et pour tout 3 ans d'tudes en informatique (Licence, M1 et M2) et dans ce labs de temps on a fait un certain nombre de projets (site de vente en ligne, compilateur, jeu d'chec, contrleur de robot, ...) dans des langages diffrents (PHP, Java, CamL, Prolog, XML/XSL/XQuery) et qui ncessitaient de savoir programmer,  dfaut de _matriser_ la programmation.

Donc franchement, apprendre la programmation n'est pas insurmontable surtout si on est suivi (qu'on a des cours) derrire. Aprs en autodidacte je sais que je n'aurais pas avanc aussi vite et n'est pas aussi long que tu sembles le penser.

Aprs c'est sr qu'en faire son mtier en tant "tout seul" c'est quelque chose que je ne ferais pas tout de suite. Dj il y'a tout une partie administrative de gestion/comptabilit/lgislation qui ne m'attire vraiment pas et ensuite il y'a tout le ct scurit qui demande des comptences au del du simple dveloppement. Ceci dit, si la premire partie ne rebute pas neurismo et qu'il est prt  consulter des "expert" pour toutes les parties qu'il ne matrisera probablement pas du premier coup (administration et scurisation du serveur/site pour commencer), je ne pense pas que ce soit si insens que a.  ::):

----------


## Guardian

> En tout cas il ne faut pas 3 ans pour "apprendre  dvelopper" ou alors faut srieusement penser  faire autre chose.


En effet  ::ccool::

----------


## jedema

> Effectivement.
> Moi en fac a m'a pris 1 mois (j'avais jamais fait de prog. avant) pour faire un site web fonctionnel dans le cadre d'un cours d'info de 2h par semaine en fac de physique.
> Aprs je dis pas qu'il tait magnifique ni exempt de bugs mais il tait *fonctionnel* en HTML, CSS, Javascript et PHP, sans utiliser de CMS ni de logiciel externe  la Dreamweaver.
> 
> Bon aprs c'est vrai que c'tait juste un "petit" site qui n'avait pour que vocation d'tre un projet de fac, pas un site d'e-commerce avec toutes les contraintes qui vont avec (*scurit*, communication avec des services externes (paypal, banques, ...), rfrencement, disponibilit, ...).


Je doute qu'on puisse dire d'un site qu'il est fonctionnel si il n'est pas un minimum scuris. De plus, le developpement comme tu as d faire en cours c'est mignon mais quand tu devras rpondre  un cahier des charges prcis, quand tu devras imaginer ta conception, quand tu devras mettre en place des mesures de scurit strictes a ne sera pas le mme dlire.

En plus tu ne dis pas si tu as utilis une BDD et surtout l'ampleur de ton site.

Et puis dire que tu as "appris le dveloppement WEB" en 1 mois est assez prsomptueux de ta part. ::lol::

----------


## Pelote2012

c'est une initiative interressante, un dfis peut-e^tre, mais j'espre que tu as rflchis au consequense si tu te plante (ce que je n'espre pas).

Qu'as-tu comme comptence en informatique? si t'en n'as pas a va tre dur. cours vite acheter un bouquin pour dgrossir et surtout envisage une formation.

Mais si t'as des question techniques, developpez.net est ton ami (ainsi que Google). 

Si tu veux qu'on rpondent  tes questions, il te faudra tre plus prcis. Car l franchement (si tu te relis) on a vraiment l'impression que c'est de la haulte voltige sur le bord de la falaise (pour reprendre l'idde) que tu fais. Le monde de l'internet est vaste, trs vaste. 

Sinon, si t'a aps de comptence technique, mais que tu as des ides, tu peux toujours te diriger vers le conseils ....

Bonne chance l'ami

----------


## Loceka

> Et puis dire que tu as "appris le dveloppement WEB" en 1 mois est assez prsomptueux de ta part.


Dire que tu as lu ce que j'ai marqu est trs prsomptueux de la tienne.

Je ne rpondrai mme pas  ce que tu as crit car tout les pseudos questions que tu poses trouvent leurs rponses dans mon premier post, que tu n'as apparement pas pris la peine de lire jusqu'au bout ou au moins de comprendre, mais je tenais  ajouter que, bizarrement, les projets que j'ai fait en cours m'ont plus apports que ceux que j'ai pu faire en entreprise.

Certes en entreprise on voit de super frameworks (struts/struts2/ad lib), la plupart du temps mal mis en place  la conception du projet, ce qui a pour consquence d'avoir un truc lourd et qui n'est plus du tout une aide au dveloppement, mais surtout la "tierce maintenance applicative" apprend surtout  appliquer rapidement des solutions bancales sur un code buggu pour relivrer le tout au plus vite.
Du coup, ct conception,  moins de prendre un projet  ses dbuts, on voit pas grand chose (j'ai jamais fait d'UML dans aucuns de mes projets en entreprise, contrairement  la fac) et les projet de fac rpondaient  un cahier des charges  peu prs aussi prcis que ceux que j'ai pu voir en entreprise (si ce n'est plus par moment), la seule diffrence tant qu'il ne changeait pas tous les 3-4 matins.

Quand aux questions de scurit, il faut vraiment n'avoir jamais boss en entreprise (ou alors tre tomb sur des entreprises/projets vraiment sensibles) pour oser dire qu'un dveloppeur sait mettre en place des mesures de scurit strictes.

Personnellement, j'ai boss pour des ministres, pour France Tlcom, pour Airbus et jamais je n'ai eu  faire de scurit et surtout jamais je ne suis tomb sur des logiciels contenant la moindre parcelle de scurit : aucune gestion des inclusions SQL, pas de passage/mise en place de protocoles de scurit, parfois mme des mots de passe en clair dans la base et en dur dans l'appli (mot de passe admin, bien entendu).

----------


## Invit

> Je me dis que dans nos jours, ce n'est plus ncessaire de savoir crer un site internet de A  Z car il y a des des sites pour a, type 1&1 par exemple, mais que le plus important c'est le rfrencement, le marketing, tre visible!!!
> Mais je voudrais vraiment savoir crer des sites car je me dis que pour bien connaitre internet il faut bien commencer par le dbut...


Effectivement pour apprednre le HTML et le CSS c'est "assez" rapide mais ensuite pour le developpement PHP/javascript ou autre a l'est beaucoup moins...

Bon courage

----------

